# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  λυχνια 6005

## ikaros1978

καλησπερα.Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχεις καποιος εμπειρια απο την 6005.Αν εχει κανει κανενας καμμια δοκιμη η καμμια εμπειρια απο καποιον ενισχυτη που την χρησιμοποιει.
Το datasheet της ειναι : http://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/020/6/6005.pdf
και το μονον ενισχυτη που εμαθα δυστυχως οχι ευχαριστα σχολια ειναι αυτος:http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...amplifier-kit/

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη με τις λαμπες μην ψαχνεις για λιγα βαττ ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις ηχεια με πολλα db οποτε ενας 8βαττ ειναι μονο για ακουστικα με λαμπες πανω απο 25βαττ
και αν βρεις ηχεια θα ειναι επαγγελματικα με πανω απο 100db αλλα  ξεφευγουν απο το ορο HI-FI.

----------

ikaros1978 (04-10-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

ρωτησα Θανο γιατι εχω στα χερια μου μερικες και σκεφτομουνα μια δοκιμουλα με μερικες παραλληλα ειτα se ειτε push pull . Και ελεγα μηπως καποιος φιλος την γνωριζει κατ ιδιαν.... Μου εκαναν εντυπωση τα αρνητικα σχολια του εν λογω ενισχυτη...σχολια που τα αποδιδω πιο πολυ στους μετασχηματιστες που χρησιμοποιει το κιτ

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγελη δεν τις εχω δουλεψει αλλα το θεμα ειναι ο μετασχημαιστης εξοδου παντος αφου τι εχεις κανε καποιες δοκιμες.

----------


## MegaVolt

> Βαγγελη με τις λαμπες μην ψαχνεις για λιγα βαττ ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις ηχεια με πολλα db οποτε ενας 8βαττ ειναι μονο για ακουστικα με λαμπες πανω απο 25βαττ
> και αν βρεις ηχεια θα ειναι επαγγελματικα με πανω απο 100db αλλα  ξεφευγουν απο το ορο HI-FI.



Οποιος εχει λαμπες εχει και τα αναλογα ηχεια, με 8w παντως σε ακουστηκα που λες ειναι για να ακουσει μουσικη καποιος εντελως κουφος ή για δοκιμη να δουμε αν σπαει το τυμπανο? Γιατι με 8w και σωστα ηχεια ριχνεις και ντουβαρια.
Το αντιθετο ισχυει με το θεμα της ισχυος βεβαια, και γι αυτο βλεπουμε fet 1KW ενισχυτες ενω οι λαμπατοι 25-30 w ειναι συνηθως υπεραρκετοι.

τεσπα... τη συγκεκριμενη λυχνια ουτε την εχω δει ποτε μου, αλλα απο τα datasheet βλεπω πως τη δινουν για ηχο οποτε κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο η κατασκευη εχει παρει αρνητικες κριτικες ειτε γιατι εχει καποιο σφαλμα σχεδιασης ή κατασκευης, (παρα πολυ πιθανο να ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης) ειτε λογο υποκειμενισμου του κριτη.

----------


## Thanos10

Ποια ντουβαρια θα ριξεις με 8βαττ απο γυψοσανιδα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Σιγουρα δεν θα φταιει η λαμπα.Πρωτος υποπτος ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης και δευτερος υποπτος η σχεδιαση.Παντως ο κριτης εχει επισυναψει και παλμογραφηματα (αν τα βρω παλι θα τα επισυναψω) που δικαιολογουν την κακη φημη.
Τελος παντων.Αν κανω δοκιμουλα (στον αερα βεβαια) θα ειστε οι πρωτοι που θα το μαθετε  :Smile:

----------


## MegaVolt

> Ποια ντουβαρια θα ριξεις με 8βαττ απο γυψοσανιδα.



απο φελιζολ τα φτιαχνουν τωρα, δεν το μαθες?
Ετσι κι αλλιως εχεις δηλωσει πως σαν καταναλωτης δε θες προστασια και εισαι υπερ του να σε κλεβουν οποτε ασε τους καημενους τους μπετατζηδες να βγαλουν κι αυτοι κανα φραγκο.






> Σιγουρα δεν θα φταιει η λαμπα.Πρωτος υποπτος ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης και δευτερος υποπτος η σχεδιαση.Παντως ο κριτης εχει επισυναψει και παλμογραφηματα (αν τα βρω παλι θα τα επισυναψω) που δικαιολογουν την κακη φημη.
> Τελος παντων.Αν κανω δοκιμουλα (στον αερα βεβαια) θα ειστε οι πρωτοι που θα το μαθετε



Τα παλμογραφηματα που επισυναψε ηταν σε καθαρο φορτιο ή σε ηχεια? Γιατι αν ηταν σε ηχεια παιζει να μην "εκατσε" σωστη προσαρμογη.
Δεν αποκλειεται κι αλλη αστοχια υλικου με τις ιδιες τις λαμπες (αναφερει αν ηταν ταιριασμενες?) ή με κανενα πυκνωτη, ή με λαθος υπολογισμενη αναδραση... παιζουν πολλα μεχρι να καταδικασει καποιος την ιδια τη λαμπα.
Αφου εχεις τη λαμπα παντως γιατι να μη δοκιμασεις ενα μικρο ενισχυτακι? Ετσι θα λυθει καθε απορια.

----------


## p.gabr

Μια χαρα λαμπιτσα ειναι βαγγελη κοιτα και για 6AQ5 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ χιλιαδες σχεδια 
δουλευτικε πολυ και σε στρτιωτικες εφαρμογες αντικαταστησε την 6v6 στην εξοδο ακουστικης 
8-10 βαττακια θα τα παρεις με push-pull
KANE μια απλη αναζητηση σε εικονες 6AQ5 TUBE SHEMA6AQ5_PP.gif αλλο εναK-8LS-Tube-Amplifier-Schematic.png

και με αυτον εξοδουhttp://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/pro...Princeton.html  θα κανεις μια χαρα την δουλεια σου και τσιπικα

----------

ikaros1978 (04-10-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω.Το δευτερο κυκλωμα που επισυναψες ειναι αυτο απο το κιτ που αναφερονται πολυ οτι δεν ειναι καλο το αποτελεσμα.Θα δοκιμασω και το πρωτο και ενα δικο μου που εκανα με βαση το datasheet.Eχω μεγαλη περιεργεια.Οσο για τον μετασχηματιστη που προτεινεις μου φαινεται σουπερ (αν και στο datasheet με 250v ανοδο θελει 10Κ καλος ειναι κι αυτος).Εγω εχω στην κατοχη μου ενα ζευγαρι hamond 2.5Κ/70mA /10W και ισως δοκιμασω και κατι σε PSE
Εντος των επομενων ημερων θα επανελθω με συμπερασματα γιατι πιστευω οτι αξιζει.

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη τα κυκλωματα που σου ανεβασε ο Παναγιωτης το δευτερο ειναι ποιο νεο απο το αλλο και εχει και αναδραση ισως πρεπει να παιξεις με τις τιμες των υλικων ισως και καποια μετατροπη στο σχεδιο τωρα λενε οτι δεν παιζει καλα δεν γνωριζω θα πρεπει να κανεις δοκιμες για να εχεις δικη σου αποψη και μας λες.

----------


## Thanos10

Και τωρα που το ειδα λιγο καλυτερα π.χ στις καθοδους των λυχνιων εξοδου θελει και εναν πυκνωτη το καλυτερο ειναι να βαλεις για καθε καθοδο δικη του αντισταση και πυκνωτη εχει και καποια αλλα αλλα θελει λιγο ψαξιμο παραπανω.

----------


## ikaros1978

Thanks Θανο για τις παρατηρησεις.Γιαυτο θα μπω στην ευχαριστη διαδικασια της προσωπικης πειραματικης αναζητης (με την βοηθεια παντα του datasheet) για να εχουμε χειροπιαστα αποτελεσματα !  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη δεν σε ρωτησα ποτε εχεις ψιαξει κανα εργαστηριο γιατι ασχολεισαι πολυ με τις κατασκυες.

----------


## ikaros1978

τι εννοεις αν εχω ψαξει?

----------


## Thanos10

Σορυ Βαγγελη τυπογραφικο λαθος αν εχεις φιαξει καποιο εργαστηριο.

----------


## itta-vitta

6005, ελ90, 6aq5, την 'εχω ταλαντώτρια σε πομπό αμ 6aq5 6dq6 813 στα 1600. Ωραίο λαμπάκι

----------


## ikaros1978

DSC00183.jpg
σχετικα παλια φωτογραφια (ενος ετους) μολις βγαλω καινουργια θα την ανεβασω.Αυτος ειναι ο επι ηλεκτρονικου τομεα ο παγκος.Και στα αριστερα (δεν φαινεται) ειναι αλλος ενας παγκος για πιο μηχανολογικες κατασκευες( δραπανο βασης,τροχο διδυμο,κτλ χοντροεργαλεια).στην πλατη απο πισω οπως κοιταμε ειναι αλλη μια ραφιερα με διααααφορα τζιτζιλι-μιτζιλι (κουτακια με διαφορα μεσα,κουτια κατασκευων,εργαλεια,για ωρες θα μπορουσα να γραφω τι διαολο μπορεις να βρεις σε καθε κουτακι!!  :Smile:  )

----------


## Thanos10

Μια χαρα ειναι και εχεις και εξοπλισμο.

----------


## KOKAR

Θανο έχεις λάθος σχετικά με τα Watt, η 2Α3 βγάζει σχεδόν 2,5 με 3W και η 300*Β* 9 με 10W σε συνδυασμό με ενα ηχείο με αρκετά DB π.χ fostex έχεις 
εντάσεις που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς !
δες και μερικές τιμες απο τα εν λογο μηχανήματα ( και μάλιστα κινέζικα )

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sinovt-Hi-...item3a667d3bd2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YAQIN-MS-3...item3cbcc7373e

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SINGLE-END...item4aaf40ad29

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/45-2A3-ux-...item45fba115ae

----------


## ikaros1978

6005.jpg
Βρηκα λοιπον λιγο χρονο και εκατσα εκανα ενα πειραμα που λεγαμε.Εβαλα οπως φαινεται και στο σχεδιο 2 λαμπιτσες παραλληλα και με βαση το datasheet το εφερα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα σε ταξη A1 με ρευμα ανοδου 47mA.Δεν ειχα μετασχηματιστη για push pull γι αυτο παλι με single ended εμπλεξα.
250v στις ανοδους,ΕCC83 για προενισχυση και χωρις πολλα πολλα στο τροφοδοτικο (απαραιτητο το choke) και με μια τοποθετηση υλικων 'στον αερα' και εντελως προχειρα ποιο ηταν το αποτελεσμα? ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ ΗΧΟΣ!!!!
Mε μια πρωτη μετρηση πηρα 7w (συνολικα κι απ τις 2)χωρις ιδιαιτερη εμφαση στην αναδραση και οπτικα στον παλμογραφο πολυ μικρη παραμορφωση.
Εντυπωσιαστηκα με τις χαμηλες του και με την καθαροτητα του ηχου.
Πριν λιγες μερες ενας φιλος ειχε πει οτι η 6005 εχει σχεση με την 6L6 οπως η el84 με την el34.
Σιγουρα σε καποια φαση (μολις βρω χρονο) θα το υλοποιησω σαν κατασκευη και θα επανερθω σ αυτην την μικρουλα αλλα θαυματουργη λαμπιτσα.

----------


## Thanos10

> Θανο έχεις λάθος σχετικά με τα Watt, η 2Α3 βγάζει σχεδόν 2,5 με 3W και η 300*Β* 9 με 10W σε συνδυασμό με ενα ηχείο με αρκετά DB π.χ fostex έχεις 
> εντάσεις που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς !
> δες και μερικές τιμες απο τα εν λογο μηχανήματα ( και μάλιστα κινέζικα )
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sinovt-Hi-...item3a667d3bd2
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YAQIN-MS-3...item3cbcc7373e
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SINGLE-END...item4aaf40ad29
> ...



Κωστα εγω αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι με 8w και με τα ηχεια που συνηθως εχουμε (85db) η και λιγοτερο δεν θα εχει εντασεις θελουμε ηχεια με πολλα db.

----------


## KOKAR

> Βαγγελη με τις λαμπες μην ψαχνεις για λιγα βαττ   ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις ηχεια με πολλα db οποτε ενας 8βαττ ειναι μονο για   ακουστικα με λαμπες πανω απο 25βαττ
> και αν βρεις ηχεια θα ειναι επαγγελματικα με πανω απο 100db αλλα  ξεφευγουν απο το ορο HI-FI.








> Κωστα εγω αυτο που ειπα ειναι οτι με 8w και με τα ηχεια που συνηθως εχουμε (85db) η και λιγοτερο δεν θα εχει εντασεις θελουμε ηχεια με πολλα db.




.........

----------


## Costis Ni

Μου φαίνετα καλυτερα να μας πείς για τα ηχεία σου λίγο.  :Very Happy:  Ακούω για ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΗΧΟ και ζηλέυω! (σε πειράζω βρε)
Καλά και για τις συγκρίσεις είναι σαν να λέμε οτι η el34 ειναι για την el84 αλλά καμμία σχέση. Μην τ ακούς αυτά, έχεις datasheet, διαβάζεις και σχεδιάζεις.
Α, και όπως είπαμε, αν έχεις  single ended. πας μόνο ταξη Α (Για ηχο πάντα). To σχετικό link http://www.aikenamps.com/VoxAC30classA_2.html

----------


## p.gabr

βαγγελη αν δεν σου φτασουν εχουμε και αλλεςIMAG0036.jpg :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## ikaros1978

> βαγγελη αν δεν σου φτασουν εχουμε και αλλεςIMAG0036.jpg



Ενταξει παναγιωτη! ξενινανε λοιπον οι διαπραγματευσεις......παμε για ανταλλαγες    :Tongue2: 
DSC00567.jpg

ακουω προσφορες!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ikaros1978

> Μου φαίνετα καλυτερα να μας πείς για τα ηχεία σου λίγο.  Ακούω για ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΗΧΟ και ζηλέυω! (σε πειράζω βρε)
> Καλά και για τις συγκρίσεις είναι σαν να λέμε οτι η el34 ειναι για την el84 αλλά καμμία σχέση. Μην τ ακούς αυτά, έχεις datasheet, διαβάζεις και σχεδιάζεις.
> Α, και όπως είπαμε, αν έχεις  single ended. πας μόνο ταξη Α (Για ηχο πάντα). To σχετικό link http://www.aikenamps.com/VoxAC30classA_2.html



ναι ναι το θυμαμαι το μαθημα μου!  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

τι ειναι αυτα ρε βαγγελη ολα δικα σου ειναι???IMAG0038.jpg
και μην με κανεις να  ανεβω στο παταρι τωρα

----------


## ikaros1978

οχι οχι!!!καλα καλα!! παω πασο!!!χαχαχαχα

πλακα πλακα καλο θα ηταν καποιοι να καναμε καμμια ανταλλαγη εδω μεσα.Λαμπες που δεν θελουμε με λαμπες που θελουμε να αποκτησουμε.ΠΧ ας πουμε..εγω δεν εχω el84 και θα ηθελα μερικες.....
ΥΓ καλα βρε δεν τις λυπασαι γυμνουλες ετσι οπως ειναι???? η μια να βαραει την αλλη????

----------


## ikaros1978

> τι ειναι αυτα ρε βαγγελη ολα δικα σου ειναι???IMAG0038.jpg
> και μην με κανεις να  ανεβω στο παταρι τωρα



DSC00568.jpg συν ενα κουτι καμμια 30αρια 6146B

----------


## p.gabr

ενταξει νοικοκυρης εισαι :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## p.gabr

ηξερα οτι με την 6v6 ειναι παρομοιες το αναφερω και στο ποστ 9
με την ευκαιρια το ξανακοιταξα  κοιταχτε και εσεις στην λειτουργεια με 250 βολτ 232.jpg
η ενθετη εικονα ειναι της 6v6 
κοιτα τι μου βγαλαν οι 6v6max.jpgert.jpg16 watt

----------


## ikaros1978

λες και μιλαμε για την ιδια λαμπα.Τασεις,ρευματα ολα ιδια.
Σημασια παντως εχει οτι το πειραμα πετυχε 100% και κριμα που δεν εχω και μετασχηματιστη να την δοκιμαζα p-p αν και πιστευω οτι και κει θα ζωγραφιζε

μου εκανε παντως εντυπωση που και στις δυο τασεις 180 και 250v το screen ηταν κι αυτο 180 και 250.δεν δοκιμασα 250v ανοδο και λιγο χαμηλοτερη ταση στο screen...(πχ 220)

----------


## p.gabr

πανω απο 250 βγαζει κοκκινο στο σκρινskrin.jpg

----------


## ikaros1978

λογικο πανω απο 250 να βγαζει κοκκινο.το θεμα ειναι στην περιοχη 200-249 τι κανει,με ανοδο 250

----------


## p.gabr

κοιτα στο ποστ 32
255 τροφοδοσια 247 ανοδο-σκριν λογο πτωσεως στον μ/τ   εκει ολα πρασινααααααααααααααα
μεχρι 250 ανοδο ανοδο -σκριν εισαι βασιλιας

----------


## ikaros1978

ερωτηση: εφοσον ταυτιζεται θεωρητικα η ταση screen και ανοδου...πρακτικα υπαρχει προβλημα η καλο ειναι να μεσολαβει εστω και μια μικρη αντισταση πριν το pin του screen?

----------


## p.gabr

δεν νομιζω  να χρειαζεται τιποτα η αντισταση βαγγελη  
παιξε στα 240 και εισαι ασφαλης
εδω ειμαστε aaa.jpg με αρνητικη ταση ομως στο οδηγο ειναι καλλυτερα -32.2 ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ  242 
ΚΑΙ 14βαττακια καθαρα  με 32 ΒΟΛΤ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ   ΚΑΙ  0,5 παραμορφωση  ΤΕΛΟΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ΜΕ 34 ΒΟΛΤ εισοδο βλεπεις ενα κοκκινο ειναι επειδη το οδηγο φτανει σε θετικες τιμες τασης 
ετσι αρχιζει η παραμορφωση που εχει ομως καλη μορφη
ERER.jpg

----------

ikaros1978 (06-10-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

Αρχηγος!!!  :Wink:

----------


## p.gabr

θα το φτειξω και εγω μου φαινεται   
θελει ομως λιγο ψαξιμο η οδηγηση γιατι 33 βολτ ειναι λιγο πολλα να τα πετυχεις χωρις παραμορφωση . θελει ψαξιμο

----------


## ikaros1978

δες και το ενδεχομενο της αυτοπολωσης γιατι εγω για να το κανω οσο πιο απλο γινεται μαλλον εκει θα καταληξω

----------


## MegaVolt

*p.gabr*  	 > ποιο ειναι αυτο το προγραμματακι?

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο θα τα πουμε αυριο. 
Κατι δεν μου παει καλα θα πρεπει να ανοιξω τα βιβλια
Καληνυκτα καπου υπαρχει λαθος εχουμε δουλεια για αυριο να το συζητησουμε ολοι μαζυ


Να επανελθω και να ζητησω συγνωμη απο τον βαγγελη και απο οσους παρακολουθησαν αυτην την εξωμιωση απο το tube cad
Υπαρχει σοβαρο λαθος βασιστηκα στο προγραμμα και οχι στην λογικη και σε αυτα που ξερουμε
Τελικα πρεπει να πιστευεις αυτα που καλα γνωριζεις και οχι αυτα που σου προσφερουν 
Θα τα αναλυσω ολα το βραδυ

----------


## spirakos

Συγνωμη που μπαινω σφηνα αλλα που πηγε ο κλασικος μαθηματικος υπολογισμος με βαση τα datasheets οεο?
Μπορει η αυτοπολωση να μην ειναι τοσο "ρυθμιστικη" ωστοσο για δοκιμες ειναι πληρως λειτουργικη 
Αν ειδα σωστα 42mA και -32 πλεγμα στο προγραμμα, ισοδυναμει μαι 760Ω στη καθοδο...
Βαγγελη το ΡΡ να δοκιμασεις να μαθουμε και εμεις πως τα παει

----------


## p.gabr

Σπυρο κανενας δεν μπαινεις σφηνα νομιζω τα θεματα ειναι ανοικτα για ολους και οσοι πιο πολλοι συμετεχουν τοσο καλλυτερα ειναι
Το λαθος λοιπον ειναι καπου εκει πολυ σωστη η παρατηρηση σου
το προγραμμα εκτος απο kathode bias εχει και  fixed bias οπου εγω ειχα μαρκαρει αυτην την επιλογη
σε αυτην την επιλογη μπορεις να αλλαξεις ολες τις παραμετρους οπως ταση ανοδου-ταση εισοδου -ρευμα ανοδου-ταση πολωση
δεν γινεται πχ με 250 βολτ  να του τοποθετεις ας πουμε -30 βολτ πολωση και να θετεις  ανοδικο ρευμα οτι  θελεις εσυ (και 10ma kai 20 ma kai 40 ma)
ειναι λαθος του προγραματος δεν επρεπε να στο επιτρεπει
 .Αυτο ειναι στανταρ που βγαινει απο τις χαρακτηριστικες πχ με -13V πρεπει να εχεις 40 ma IA     δεν γινεται να του βαζεις 20ma και να στο επιτεπει
η να του βαζεις -32v που του εβαλα και να εχουμε ανοδικο ρευμα 45 ma Με -32 H λυχνια εκει φτανει κοντα στην αποκοπη
Βασιζομενος λοιπον στο οτι΄΄ οταν κατι παει λαθος  το προγραμμα σου κοκκινιζει τα παραθυρα ΄΄προχωρησα στις μεγιστες επιδοσεις
Τελος δεχομαι οτι εγω  εκανα λαθος στις τοποθετησεις  πως το προγραμμα εβγαλε τοσο τελεια ημιτονα???????? 

ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ KATHODE BIAS ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΙ  ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ- ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΘΟΔΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ


ΣΠΥΡΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΑΘΗ ΣΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ  αυτα ομως μαθαινουμε

----------


## ikaros1978

E ενταξει βρε Παναγιωτη δεν θα σε λιθοβολησουμε κιολας!!!! πλακα κανεις? Δεν φτανει  που ασχοληθηκες θα στην πουμε κι ολας? 
Δεν αμφισβητω καθολου μα καθολου το προγραμμα και ισα ισα πιστευω οτι αξιζει πολλα.(ασχετα αν ακομα προσπαθω να το μαθω).Απλα πιστευω οτι απο την στιγμη που εκανα ,εστω και τον μικρο κοπο,μια προχειρη συνδεσμολογια στον αερα και πηραμε καποιες εμπειριες και γνωσεις καθως και μετρησεις και ακουστικα αποτελεσματα,το προγραμμα θα επρεπε να περιμενει αν οχι να παραμεριστει.Και χαιρομαι με την εκφραση σου :Τελικα πρεπει να πιστευεις αυτα που καλα γνωριζεις και οχι αυτα που σου προσφερουν.

Οσο για το pp Σπυρο με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα πεσει pp μετασχηματιστης στα χερια μου με παρομοιο σε Kohm πρωτευον με αυτο που θελω(8 με 10κ),θα το δοκιμασω

Οσο για τις διαφορες μεταξυ αυτοπολωσης και αρνητικης στο πλεγμα τα εχουμε πει πολλοι και πολλες φορες εδω αλλα θα τα ξαναπω γιατι αξιζει:
---Η αρνητικη πολωση στο οδηγο πλεγμα ειναι καλυτερη απο την αυτοπολωση και σου δινει το περιθωριο να ρυθμισεις με ακριβεια το ρευμα καθοδου ενω πολλοι παραδεχονται την γενικα καλυτερη λειτουργια της λυχνιας με αυτον τον τροπο
---Η αυτοπολωση ειναι πιο σταθερη απο αποψη ρευματος κατασταση και οσο ρευμα περναει απο την καθοδο την πρωτη φορα που ανοιγουμε τον ενισχυτη θα το περναει για παντα ενω με την αρνητικη ειναι σαν να περναμε την λαμπα καθε ενα 'Α' διαστημα ..ΚΤΕΟ!!! ελεγχος και ειδικα οταν εχουμε πολλες λαμπες που πρεπει να τραβανε ολες το ιδιο ρευμα,  το ΚΤΕΟ να ειναι πιο συχνο.

αυτα ειναι τα βασικα,οι περισσοτερο γνωστες επι του θεματος μπορει να πουν κι αλλα επ αυτου

Και κατι αλλο Παναγιωτη: μας ευχομαι να κανουμε λαθη...και να μαζευουμε γνωσεις!!!  :Wink:

----------


## spirakos

> Τελικα πρεπει να πιστευεις αυτα που καλα γνωριζεις και οχι αυτα που σου προσφερουν.
> 
> Οσο για το pp Σπυρο με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα πεσει pp μετασχηματιστης στα χερια μου με παρομοιο σε Kohm πρωτευον με αυτο που θελω(8 με 10κ),θα το δοκιμασω
> *
> Tοσες λαμπες εχεις βαλε μερικες παραλληλλα να ταιριαξουν στον εξοδου που εχεις
> Αν και βαζοντας μη καταλληλο εξοδου το μονο που κανεις περνας νωριτερα στη παραμορφωση*
> Και κατι αλλο Παναγιωτη: μας ευχομαι να κανουμε λαθη...και να μαζευουμε γνωσεις!!!



Ειχαμε πολλα πορισματα σε αυτο το κεφαλαιο(κοκκινα γραμματα)

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση 
Να συναιχισω λιγο και αυτην την φορα πιστευω να μην εχω κανει λαθος γιατι τα διασταυρωσα
Σαν αρχη να ξεκινησω απο ΕΔΩ ΟΠΟΥ βλεπουμε εναν τετοιο ενισχυτη καθως και Τα χαρακτηριστικα του και να σταθω στο 8% που δινει παραμορφωση για την μεγιστη ισχυ των 4.5 βαττ
Ξεκινωντας ξανα το se-amp -cad εβαλα τα στοιχεια με αυτοπολωση απο καθοδο
το ανοδικο ρευμα που τοποθετεις 47.5 δηλ το οριζει per tube
Εδω το σχεδιο του προγραμματος μπορει να σε μπερδεψει,Δινει την αντισταση καθοδου 266 ωμ Ωμως το προγραμμα ενοει οτι  θα μπει αντιστηση στην καθε λυχνια. (η οποια τοποθετειται αυτοματα αναλογως του ρευματος που το εχεις βαλει )
Επομενως εχουμε συνολικο ρευμα ανοδου 95 ma με συνολικη αντισταση καθοδου 133 ωμ
επαληθευση 133*95= 12,5βολτ  ... ταση πoλωσεως ...οκ λοιπον

ετσι λοιπον πηρα τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα 

1.jpg 2.jpg norm.jpgεδωσα εισοδο  12ac rms βολτ το μεγιστο αποδεκτο ωστε το οδηγο πλεγμα να μην φτανει σε θετικη τιμη παραθετω και τους σχετικου πινακες - το παλμογραφημα καθως και τις χαρακτηριστικες πλεγματος -ανοδου


εβαλα μετα μεγαλυτερο σημα εισοδου 27 βολτ  και το πηγα στα  6 βαττ rms   η παραμορφωση ακουμπισε  το  6,7 % πραγμα που ο ανωτερω κατασκευαστης αποδεχοταν
6 w.jpg
αυτα παιδια για τα simulator  o καθεις τα συμπερασματα του 
καλη επιτυχια βαγγελη  περιμενουμε να μας τα πεις  καλλυτερα

----------

